# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  هذا اهم موضوع اليوم

## استرلينى

*وفد مريخي يلتقي بالضباط الأربعة اليوم 
. 
. 
تلتقي اللجنة الخاصة التي شكلها مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ بقيادة عصام الحاج ومتوكل أحمد علي ومزمل أبو القاسم ونادر ابراهيم مالك لإدارة ملف اتحاد الكرة والتواصل معه ظهر اليوم بالضباط الأربعة لاتحاد الكرة وذلك بغرض التشاور 'التفاكر حول بعض القضايا الأساسية من موسم مستقر وأكد عصام الحاج الأمين العام لمجلس إدارة نادي المريخ في تصريحات صحفية انهم يرغبون في دخول الموسم الجديد بعد طي كل الملفات القديمة لذلك اختارو أن يحسمو الملفات العالقة مع اتحاد الكرة قبل انطلاقة الموسم الجديد وأشار عصام إلى أن المريخ لديه بعض التفاصيل المهمة التي يرغب في التفاكر فيها مع الاتحاد لأنهم لن يصمتو مطلقاً ولن يسمحوا بإهدار حقوق المريخ وأضاف بذلنا مجهودات مقدرة.. عشاق المريخ من أجل المريخ fواتفقنا مبالغ طائلة في التسجيلات والإعداد ولن نسمح بضياع كل هذه الاموال والمجهودات بأخطاء الاتحاد لذلك نُريد أن نتفق معهم عن كل التفاصيل قبل انطلاقة الموسم الجديد لأننا هذه المرة لن نقبل بأي ظلم ولن نسمح بضياع حقوقنا ولن نلتزم الصمت.
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*طبعا متوقع يقابلوهم كويس ويبكشوهم ويوعدوهم بكلام معسول 
بعدين حليمة تعود لقديمها
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عصام الحاج ده حيوري السمكرجية ديل النجوم في عز الضهر

حيقعد ليهم زي ديك العدة يا يتصلح حالهم مع المريخ يا يكسرهم ويطيرهم

*

----------


## زول هناك

*عصام الحاج خبرة إدارية  ورجل قوي ان شاء الله ما يضيع للمريخ حق بوجوده
     صراحة  كل الوفد  علي مستوي عالي بالتوفيق للزعيم 
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

طبعا متوقع يقابلوهم كويس ويبكشوهم ويوعدوهم بكلام معسول 
بعدين حليمة تعود لقديمها



2222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*الحل في ذهاب هؤلاء العصابه غير كده يبقى نتحمل بس
                        	*

----------


## golden

*لجنة صلاح اكبر خطر يواجه المريخ محليا
                        	*

----------

